# Verwaltung von "User-Visible-Strings" - Tool?



## dermoritz (15. Apr 2011)

Ich beginne gerade ein größeres Web-Projekt aufzuziehen. Neben eher allgemeineren Fragen (http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/116461-such-java-project-tool-stack.html#post750606 über das Tooling und PM) interessiert mich eine spezielle Frage:

Gibt es Tools mit dnen man "User-Visible-Strings" verwalten kann? In meinem Fall handelt es sich um eine Java-GWT Anwendung, die Strings würden im Moment in property-Dateien landen (wie in Java üblich eine für jede Sprache). Perspektivisch werden wir am Ende entweder eine riesige Datei oder haufenweise kleine Dateien haben. Das würde die "Verwaltung" einzelner Strings erschweren.
Andererseits werden viele der Strings von "Fachleuten" bereitgestellt (insb. die Übersetzungen). Denen kann man kaum ein Gesuche in Textdateien zumuten?!

Gibt es irgend ein Tool für dieses Problem (Web-basiert, DB-Backend)?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2011)

Üblicherweise verwendet man dafür einen Editor. Zum Beispiel den Resource Bundle Editor
Eclipse ResourceBundle Editor | Download Eclipse ResourceBundle Editor software for free at SourceForge.net


----------



## dermoritz (18. Apr 2011)

danke für den Tip.

Aber ist der auch für sehr große Projekte geeignet? Ich hatte irgendwie gehofft, dass es da datenbankgestützte systeme gibt an die ich auch technisch unbedarfte ransetzen kann - nämlich die die für Übersetzungen zuständig sind.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Apr 2011)

Ja gibt es. Die meisten sind kommerziell- Frei verfügbar fällt mir zum Beispiel Eclipse Babel ein.
Erstell dir einen Eclipse Bugzilla account, dann kannst du dich einloggen und dir anschauen wie es funktioniert.
https://babel.eclipse.org/babel/login.php

Der Quelltext der Applikation ist frei verfügbar allerdings ist das auf Eclipse zugeschnitten und muss wohl etwas angepasst werden um auf anderer Infrastruktur zu laufen.
Ansonsten, wenn dein Projekt mit wenigen leicht zugänglichen Properties Dateien auskommt kann man den Leuten den Resource Bundle Editor schon zumuten.
Du stellst einfach ein minimal Eclipse bereit in dem der RBE und der passende Team Client vorinstalliert ist, erstellst ein Team Project Set das den Checkout der Projekte automatisch übernimmt und die Übersetzer müssen nur noch die Properties Datei anklicken und übersetzen.


----------



## dermoritz (19. Apr 2011)

Vielen Dank! werd ich mir anschauen

Welche kommerziellen Produkte gibt es denn? Oder wie heißen diese Produkte überhaupt (was muss man googeln?)?


----------

